# hey bill hall



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

two tracks for you to think about: if i had the time/space id drive to wisconsin for the diplomat!

 http://cgi.ebay.com/Commercial-HO-Race-Track-Fray-T-Jet-HO-Dirt-Modified_W0QQitemZ300103997067QQihZ020QQcategoryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem 




 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320104240181&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Mike! However I only see one link? 

The Max track looks good, but those bulbous cleats for holding the track look like automatic pick/up shoe removal tools. Especially at the speeds you run!  

The way I drive, those gargantuan hold downs would do some serious lexan modifications.

As we discussed, I really like the idea of large sections or semi modular track. Smooth and still being able to change your layout would seem to be the cat's meow.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*ooops*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=011&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=320104240181&rd=1&rd=1


or item 320104240181


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

That Diplomat track is screaming "Buy Me Bill Hall!".

Ok... it actually says "Buy Me Now", but in some ancient Phillapino dialects, the word 'now' (spelled 'gnaugh') means a place to meet, such as a hall or hut, and a 'bill' is what you get when you 'buy' something, so it is just repetitive.

Better hurry and get it!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Now thats purdy!*

Again Mike, thanks for the updated link.

I'm sure Robin wouldnt have any problem with gutting our dining room furnishings if I bought that beauty.

"Honey! Look what followed me home.  

Can I keep it? Pleeeeease! I promise to feed it and take care of it." 

Thats a fast lookin, big track. Might have to mash out part of the kitchen wall.  

Looks like a do it yourself divorce kit to me.

Yowza :freak:


----------



## Malteze (Apr 6, 2007)

Put your foot down. i'm Going to start a thread soon. I've spent about $700 hundred on ebay in the past two months...the old lady said..what ever makes you happy. nice to see you interested in something...


----------

